# PSI products at our local Woodcraft



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

A few days ago I recently visited our local Tucson Az, Woodcraft and in general conversation with an employee they said they would be carrying PSI products for lathe projects like pens and such starting in about two weeks…Thought I would share and has anyone else heard this?...


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

At one time Woodcraft stores only carried Berea Hardwood pen kits exclusively. Some stores started selling DAYACOM pen kits too. PSI aggressively seeks out resellers for their products so should be a good match for your Woodcraft store. PSI very good at getting items to resellers vice individuals. How much will Woodcraft mark-up cost of those items? Keep your PSI catalog handy!

Used to buy my PSI three inch mirrors from Packard Woodworks because same quantity discount price and shipping faster and less expensive than PSI.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder if WC will also be carrying "Benjamin's Best" Line of HSS Turning tools as well…

As a noobie turner, I went with these and have no complaints, especially for the price. I am still learning and had planned on eventually moving to 'better' tool brands, however, I am not so sure anymore (unless I need a special shaped tool). Learning how to sharpen seems to open up the window to making your own tool head shapes. Getting HSS at a fraction of the price of the big boys sure seems like the way to go. Obviously I am not talking about the carbon tipped tools…

For example:

8-Piece Sorby Set of HSS is $489.99 at WC
8-Piece Benjamin's Best Set of HSS at PSI is $63.65

While I can see that the Sorby cutoff tool is the diamond shape, the other Sorby tools in the set just do not seem that special to me. If someone would care to explain just what the 'greater-than' $420 difference is, I am all ears. Honestly.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Mike, I doubt it as they have their woodriver offering. The Benjamin's best would be awesome though. The wood river is too expensive for me to choose over something of much more substantial quality. They are only 20 to 30% less than a Crown or Sorbys tool. If they were closer to BB pricing, I would consider. I will say the quality is outstanding though. I do own 2 woodriver tools that I bought in a pinch. They are *far* superior to the HF HSS set I have (the 50$ set of 8 which are comparable to the BB)

My local woodcraft has been carrying PSI stuff for years. In fact most woodcraft pen kits are PSI anyway. When I first started buying them in the store, the included assemby instructions actually said PSI on them.

Except for the bolt action pens (which PSI has a patent on), my woodcraft sells any pen kit PSI carries. They also have all the project kits, lathe chucks, and some other PSI branded turning accessories.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice read on HSS tools. You can see from list of ingredients what goes into making HSS. The list not really complete but should make you feel better about your purchases.

http://www.woodturninglearn.net/articles/ToolSteel.pdf

Resellers of PSI tools often run sales or may or may not be little cheaper than ordering from PSI. Check shipping cost too!
http://www.woodturningz.com/Lathe_Turning_Chisels.aspx
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/turn.html

Normally Bodger turning tools carbon steel and work very nice. Not sure Highland Hardware's China made Bodger tools worth the money. Since many of the foundries in Sheffield England close hard to get quality carbon steel tools. Foundries still operating in Sheffield England do produce exotic steels today.

Craft Supplies (woodturnerscatalog) artisan tools made by Henry Taylor always worth a look. Packard Woodworks Hamlet M2 tools worth a look too. Both offer discounts for buying more than one tool.


----------

